# Sales and clearance announcements section



## corned_beef

Good idea mate. Anything insanely cheap I find ill post here. ( but it'll be mostly in the UK )


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corned_beef*

Good idea mate. Anything insanely cheap I find ill post here. ( but it'll be mostly in the UK )



Damn, I bought my FX-57 shoulda posted this earlier, I got like 400 bucks off


----------



## UberN00B

WHOA, where did u see a CD/RW drive for .49 cents?!?


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*

WHOA, where did u see a CD/RW drive for .49 cents?!?


Not the drive itself,but .49 cent CD-RW discs.


----------



## Chopes

Lol Was about to say.....


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

Lol Was about to say.....










Has anyone used these before? Found these while hitting the clearance sections again...

http://www.coolgods.com/shop/Scripts...p?idproduct=36


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

Has anyone used these before? Found these while hitting the clearance sections again...

http://www.coolgods.com/shop/Scripts...p?idproduct=36



Yeah, its basicly a waste, only makes a diffrence if you use a hugeass fan like a typhoon or something. Seems somewhat stupid to me as well.... You could use it for something else though


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

Yeah, its basicly a waste, only makes a diffrence if you use a hugeass fan like a typhoon or something. Seems somewhat stupid to me as well.... You could use it for something else though


But it's on sale! You gotta learn the rules....if things are on sale, you FIND a use for them.


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

But it's on sale! You gotta learn the rules....if things are on sale, you FIND a use for them.










 I "found" A use for a phone without cords....I Am the inventor of the celluar phone!!

Feel my wrath


----------



## chechenepiphany

Kickass memory as cheap as it comes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220139


----------



## sccr64472

Until Wednesday night at 5:30 PST, the ThermalTake Big Typhoon is on sale for $43.99 with FREE 3day shipping







Oops,almost forgot, Newegg.com


----------



## sleepy916

Nice idea! I'm always looking for a good deal.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow good idea mate ill post anything i find to but we really need a section on it


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy916*

Nice idea! I'm always looking for a good deal.










Sleepy,here's the lowest price on the Seasonic on your wishlist.....

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-S12-600

That's quite a bit cheaper than Newegg


----------



## sleepy916

I'm really tempted to buy it but I have to hold back till I get this job. Hopefully my friend pulls through.







I'm thinking of getting it for a new comp I want to build. Thanks though! It's better than at xoxide.









Maybe my gf will get it for me for Christmas, she already got me the Logitech Z5500 for my birthday. A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy916*

I'm really tempted to buy it but I have to hold back till I get this job. Hopefully my friend pulls through.







I'm thinking of getting it for a new comp I want to build. Thanks though! It's better than at xoxide.









Maybe my gf will get it for me for Christmas, she already got me the Logitech Z5500 for my birthday. A guy can dream can't he?










Yep,I was ready to pull the trigger on the Seasonic this afternoon myself. After reading reviews of the Nuuo though, I decided to save the $50 bucks and use it to buy a Saitek keyboard. They're really raving about that Nuuo, no wonder it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## sccr64472

$9 computer case clearance! Looks like a killer deal for anyone needing a cheap case,but it's only good until 10/28!

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA21186


----------



## what?

Such a good idea, this needs its own Section !!


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *what?*

Such a good idea, this needs its own Section !!


I hate to post so much in this section,but this next one deserves it







THey have this MX510 in both Blue and Red for $24.99!

http://www.hardwarecooling.com/produ...cal_Mouse_Blue


----------



## wowza

Humm this is a really good idea, and should be consitered by Admin


----------



## sccr64472

This....
http://www.svc.com/lhd-v05-uk-19.html
and this....
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA21344
both just arrived via trucks and I had to sign in and give both a very big thumbs up. Even without the massive price reduction, these both look very nice and together, look really cool when illuminated







Not to mention, it should quiet down my hard drive and prolong it's life. Anyways, just wanted to give feedback and if anyone else has a few bucks and wanted something fun, I can give this an honest recommendation







Btw, how in the heck are they turning a profit selling these for this price??? Or is it simply an inventory blowout to break even?


----------



## jrabb1920

I think its a great Idea, always looking for a good buy.


----------



## sccr64472

Here's some LED fans for $1.99. Might have to do a tiny bit of shopping so the shipping doesn't ruin the savings,but if anyone's in the middle of a mod, you can't beat $1.99








http://www.frozencpu.com/scan/se=cle...ml?id=SnyBIX2C
Edit: 80mm,btw


----------



## sccr64472

Act fast!







This is only good today until 5:30...74 gig Raptor for $146

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822144160


----------



## sccr64472

2 hours to go! Someone act on this


----------



## bentrinh

I think it's a good idea, but threads in that section should have titles like:
*AMD Athlon 64 3700+, 2.4GHz, $200 Newegg.com, ends 10/30/05*


----------



## what?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...FFIL&CatId=1560

7800gt - 299$ the brand is a smaller version of BFG, its their OEM division.


----------



## Sun

AMD X2 4800+ *$791*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Processors&CMP
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...ctCode=80728-R
EDIT: Zipzoomfly dropped its price by $1.


----------



## stevo1663

420W Orion Power Supply

Regular: $25.99
With Coupon: $7.50
(Limit 1 Per Customer)
Coupon Code: orionsbelt
www.xoxide.com/orion-xp400-420w-psu.html

Blue Lazer LED Light Kit

Regular: $5.49
With Coupon: $1.25
Coupon Code: blewled
www.xoxide.com/bluledligkit.html

*Special Offer* Multimedia Illuminated Keyboard - Black

Regular: $24.99
With Coupon: $9.65
Coupon Code: yoursospecial
www.xoxide.com/blpsilke.html

120 x 38mm Nidec Fan - High Power - 112CFM!

Regular: $15.99
With Coupon: $7.50
Coupon Code: blowzilla
www.xoxide.com/120mm-nidec-fan.html

Thermalright SI-97A CPU Cooler

Regular: $37.99
With Coupon: $26.00
Coupon Code: nickelplatedcopperthinger
http://www.xoxide.com/thermalright-s...pu-cooler.html

Pre-Assembled Clear Case w/ 3 Tri LED Fans

Regular: $84.99
With Coupon: $39.99
Coupon Code: clearusout
http://www.xoxide.com/preassembled-a...iled-case.html


----------



## Sun

You know that new banner for Overcool on OC.net, well, look at the prices of their Vapos:
http://www.overcool.com/exec/categor...at_ref_id=3917


----------



## sccr64472

Hurry! $10 bucks,but not sure how long this is good for









http://xoxide.com/logisys-35-digital...er-silver.html


----------



## aznchowboy650

Its 20 now it was most likly the x hour special that i alwasy miss lol.


----------



## stevo1663

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

Hurry! $10 bucks,but not sure how long this is good for









http://xoxide.com/logisys-35-digital...er-silver.html


I bought one of them before, it's small but nice, tells me everything I need to know


----------



## sccr64472

It is now the Holiday last minute shopping season. Since we couldn't get our own section for sales and clearances, we're going to have to live from this thread. Please post all REALLY good sales that you see during this excellent shopping time! Let the hunting begin! Btw, I wish we had 2 threads (1 for computer stuff and 1 for non computer sales), but we don't, so post all extremely low priced sales on any item you think warrants posting. Our members buy things other than computer parts if the price is right =). If this is against the rules, please edit my post to say Computer Parts only. Let the shopping begin!

PS He who dies with the most toys wins!


----------



## sccr64472

If anyone is looking for a pc speaker setup and sees this within the next 4 hours, I suggest you act fast! This looks like a rediculously low priced system.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-Z-640-H...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Acturbo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

If anyone is looking for a pc speaker setup and sees this within the next 4 hours, I suggest you act fast! This looks like a rediculously low priced system.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-Z-640-H...QQcmdZViewItem


Actually its not that great of a deal my friend. Shipping on that e-bay item is 20 bux. You can get it http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/loz51spandsu.html for 39.95 with free shipping brand new







.


----------



## sccr64472

Some great deals at Overstock.com! I saw a 250 gb 7200 rpm DiamondMax hard drive for $69.99, 21" Dell crt for about $139.99, and several other bargains. Take a look









http://overstock.com/?PAGE=STOREPICK...6&CAT_SORTBY=0


----------



## pauldovi

Good idea!


----------



## sccr64472

Just ran across this smoking deal on a AMD 3700 for $187









http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=A64-3700CF


----------



## Niko-Time

Great idea


----------



## steveo42024

Why hasn't a mod or admin responded?


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steveo42024*

Why hasn't a mod or admin responded?


Here's a better question: Why hasn't admin made the idea happen yet?

1GB Kingston USB drive - $20


----------



## sccr64472

Found a special price on the Zalman VF900...

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-VF900CU


----------



## emberix

seriously this is a great idea. It needs its own forum.


----------



## The Duke

I feel it's a GREAT idea!
I've taken it to the powers that be but these things take time.

I suggest those that are interested POST there view here to show your support.


----------



## tuchan

This does sound like a descent idea for sure but given the few problems with the site at the curent time it most likely will be on the back burner for a little while.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

I think this website would benefit greatly from a section for us to post sales and clearances to alert others of great pricing.


I agree. Placed as a Sub-Forum in the Sales/Wanted/Appraisal Section. This would be a Forum I would certainly frequent as I find some excellent deals and it is always nice to find a good deal.

You have my vote if it was placed as a Sub-Forum. Also, keep in mind that this forum takes work and impatience is not where we need to be at this point in time. This is an idea and one where we are discussing so to look to why it has not happened or even why Directors have not responded is far too hasty. Directors are here to look at "Our" suggestion and respond "After" a discussion. Then they have "Their" discussion and then a decision is made.

Complaining as to why it has not happened yet or why no staff responses does "Nothing" to further this discussion which is the point of the thread in the first place.









R


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

I'm definately for this idea; there have been many times where I've bought something just to find out there was a coupon or it was on sale somewhere I didn't know of. You have my vote for this.


----------



## TriplePlay

Very nice idea, I as well love to look around for cheap things, and some things do catch my eye and I make a purchase just because it's cheap, even if I don't need it. But I also like to look out for things I need, of course, and this would make it a lot easier for everyone to do so.


----------



## sccr64472

Excellent sales price on an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer - Revision 3. This version fits Nvidia Geforce3 ti and ATI 9500 (pro), 9600 (pro,xt), 9700 (pro), 9800 (pro), but not 9800xt. Also fits AIW 9600,9700 and 9800. On special right now for $14.95







Btw, I've ordered from here before and everything was on time and undamaged.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1298


----------



## chargerz919

If anyone uses a large amount of DVD+R's, Circuit City sells this "off-brand" NexxTech 50 packs for $9.99. The sad thing is, i have far less duds with this "off-brand" than i do with sony or memorex. In the last ~150 that i have used, maybe a total of 5 were bad. Anyways, you have to catch them on sale at the right time.


----------



## Kipper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chargerz919*

If anyone uses a large amount of DVD+R's, Circuit City sells this "off-brand" NexxTech 50 packs for $9.99. The sad thing is, i have far less duds with this "off-brand" than i do with sony or memorex. In the last ~150 that i have used, maybe a total of 5 were bad. Anyways, you have to catch them on sale at the right time.


Not to bash, but I bought 200 TDKs for 40$ Canadian. Print-Ons and 16x.

This IS a great idea, except for the fact that we are scattered all over the world, meaning that there are very little to no good local deals that we can point out. (like the one I just mentioned above.....heck, any Canadian should have known that one at their local Costco







).

@emerix, there ARE forums like these


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*

Any Canadian should have known that one at their local Costco


Why is that? Any? Even the ones who have no computers and no desire to burn a DVD? How about the blind Canadians? The Deaf and dumb AND blind Canadians?

I could go on ad nauseum.









LMAO

R


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*

@emerix, there ARE forums like these










I meant a subforum on _this_ forum..


----------



## guitar22891

YES that would be awesome if this was made its own section....


----------



## The Duke

We are in process of debating adding a section for this in the For Sale/Wanted... the general concensus is very good.
These things take time and the sight will need to be coded for it but I'm very optimistic it will be added


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*

We are in process of debating adding a section for this in the For Sale/Wanted... the general concensus is very good.
These things take time and the sight will need to be coded for it but I'm very optimistic it will be added










Sweet, I run across deals every couple days as I'm buying for friends and people I know. I have my eye out atm for a NV Silencer that will fit the FX5900 series because I need a few of 'em. I might say screw it and get some VF900s though, so they don't have to toss them out if they upgrade to a better vid card.


----------



## emberix

That would be COOL if it got its own section. And props to sccr64472 for starting this thread!


----------



## sccr64472

If anyone is looking for some inexpensive cases, I ran across these refurbished Mid Towers at MWave for as little as $15. Take a look....
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/Viewprodu...RB-CASES&ST=CR

Also keep watch as they have Open Box XFX 7900gt Extremes for $229, but are currently out of stock.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I found adecent deal on a 19" off brand LCD monitor made by "Hanns G"
Has a 3 year warranty so I think it is a keeper
Only part about it is that it is a $110 (90+20) mail in rebate







so factor in two stamps and a year waiting for the rebates to come.

Linkage

*Specage*

Connectivity Connector Type VGA Connector Type DVI Connector HDDB15 (M) Connector DVI-D 19-pin (Single Link) General Color Black Attributes Tilt Attributes Dual speakers Performance Compliant Standards CUL Compliant Standards FCC Class B certified Compliant Standards UL Compliant Standards Energy Star Compliant Standards NOM Response Time/Rate 8 ms Video Contrast Ratio 700:1 Digital Video Standard Digital Visual Interface (DVI) Display Size 19 in Display Technology LCD Image Brightness 250 nits Viewing Angle (H/V) 150/135 degrees Display Type Standard Color Support 16.2 million colors Internal Resolution (maximum) 1280 x 1024 Contents Monitor, documentation Ports/Connectors (2) Speaker ports
DVI-D port
15-pin D-Sub port
Analog audio input port Power Notes Power: 100VAC-240VAC, 50 / 60Hz (non AC adapter type) Warranty - Labor 3 Years Warranty - Parts 3 Years


----------



## sccr64472

I've seen many people trying to squeeze the Asus A8N32x motherboard into their budget, so this might be great for one of you. It looks like there's only 1 available, but note that it does carry a full manufacturer warranty. Anyways, here is a refurbished Asus A8N32x SLI motherboard for $149









http://www.mwave.com/mwave/Skusearch...iteria=CB22016

Btw, I've ordered from them in the past and received both of my orders on time and undamaged.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

This section needs to be! I have seen so many deals that our forum deserves to know about. I will head to the top to try and get something done.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

NEWEGG codes out the wazooo!

Code







cgmb2 = $20 off gigabyte ga-g1975x 
Code







cgmb1 =
Code







cgcp1 = amd athlon 64 3700 2.2ghz 1ghz fsb 1mbl2 cache [freeshipping]
Code







cgcp2 = amd athlon 64 x2 4800+ [free shipping]

Code







cgme1 = 20 off ocz titanium 2gb 2x1gb 2-3-2-5 ddr400
Code







cgme2 = 15off corsair xms 2gb ddr500 3-4-4-8
Code







cgme3 = 10off mushkin enhanced 2gb 3-3-3-8
Code







cgme4 = 10off crucial ballistix 1gb ddr400 2-2-2-6

video cards
Code







cgvc2 = 20off evga 7800gt pciexpressx16 
Code







cgvc3 = 200ff saphire x1900xtx
Code







cgvc5 = 15off powercolor radeon x800gto pcie x16
code: pcgmt1 = free shipping on Samsung 960bf 19" lcd

Tons more I just need to do it later


----------



## Renegade5399

This so needs to be a section of its own!


----------



## Akhen

I agree


----------



## Ropey

I'll certainly be happy when Newegg.ca opens up.

I miss so many good deals.









R


----------



## rippon

Here is a really cheap powersupply for free after rebate. Just pay shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817152019

Probably sucks but I'm sure it would work well as a replacement for an older PC.


----------



## Akhen

I dont know if that has been posted but here goes nothing:
BenQ FP202W Black 20.1" DVI 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor for $300, free shipping.


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akhen*

I dont know if that has been posted but here goes nothing:
BenQ FP202W Black 20.1" DVI 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor for $300, free shipping.


You forgot to give us a link or tell us where to purchase it


----------



## AceMon

I would HIGHLY recomend www.xoxide.com because they have great prices and they have this 1 hour a week sale called X-Hour where somthings are up to 80% off! They also carry a wide selection of items that newegg just dosent. Great shipping too! I would rate them an easy 10/10! -AceMon


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

I'll certainly be happy when Newegg.ca opens up.

I miss so many good deals.









R


Is that in the works? Will there ever be a newegg.ca?


----------



## Akhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akhen*

I dont know if that has been posted but here goes nothing:
BenQ FP202W Black 20.1" DVI 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor for $300, free shipping.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824014105









make it $295 now


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

I found adecent deal on a 19" off brand LCD monitor made by "Hanns G"
Has a 3 year warranty so I think it is a keeper
Only part about it is that it is a $110 (90+20) mail in rebate







so factor in two stamps and a year waiting for the rebates to come.


Actually, I bought a 19" Hanns-G monitor. I've had it for about 3 months now and I've been very happy with it. Not a single dead pixel, very bright, no flicker, no ghosting. DVI input. I researched the company before buying, they make very expensive and artsy-fartsy lcd tvs and are a manufacturer of lcd screens to other companies. And my rebate was back in about 30 days.


----------



## Fishie36

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro - $21.99 shipped!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16835185125R

I just bought it for the hell of it. For that price if it's not better than what I have already I'll just give it to one of my friends with stock cooling.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renegade5399*

Is that in the works? Will there ever be a newegg.ca?


Newegg has announced plans to expand their online store to Canada and Puerto Rico. They were planning to release it on October 10, 2005, but due to some issues, it has been delayed to an unknown future date. It will be using the domain http://www.newegg.ca/.

We can but wait. It's been a long wait so far as they announced these plans around July 2005.

R


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro - $21.99 shipped!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16835185125R

I just bought it for the hell of it. For that price if it's not better than what I have already I'll just give it to one of my friends with stock cooling.


is that a good HSF?


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emberix*

is that a good HSF?


I think so... not really sure. Go find some reviews


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Well it looks as if I will create something for this section. Not sure as to what it will be. I guess it will be my baby.

Xavier gave me the go ahead and I will try and see if we can get a section for this. For now just post in here untill I figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## soloz2

I just put a freezer 64 pro in my HTPC to replace the BT that was there... the freezer64 pro isn't better than the bt, but it is a lot smaller! that's why I replaced it.


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*

I just put a freezer 64 pro in my HTPC to replace the BT that was there... the freezer64 pro isn't better than the bt, but it is a lot smaller! that's why I replaced it.


Well by all means I wasn't expecting it to be even as good as a BT, it's just that I can't fit a BT in my case so I thought I would try this thing since it's so cheap. Can you give me an idea of performance in comparison with the BT though?


----------



## Ropey

I replaced my XP-120 with an Arctic Cooler 64 (5 year fan warranty) and have temps of 45C load with ambient room temperature at 25C.

It's not as good but only by a couple of degrees and it is ultra silent, cool and leaves more room for work on the board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

Well it looks as if I will create something for this section. Not sure as to what it will be. I guess it will be my baby.


SpookedJunglist: "I think that this is a *GREAT* idea!









Powers That Be: _Great, you do all the work on it then..._









SpookedJunglist: *"WHAT"*









Thanks for getting this together Spooked.









R


----------



## sccr64472

If anyone is looking at some Thermaltake products, here's some good rebates on various models. (TideWater,BigWater SE, etc)

http://xoxide.com/ttrebate.html

Btw, has anyone seen a review of the BigWater cooling JUST a gpu? If so, please PM me because that $30 rebate is tempting for a watercooled video card.


----------



## sccr64472

I didn't find a BigWater review cooling JUST the gpu, but this review clearly shows that the new BigWater kit can handle an OC'd cpu and gpu.

http://www.techpowerup.com/printrevi...rmaltake/BW745


----------



## SpookedJunglist

*UPDATE:::

It apears that we will have an official section in the future. We are still in the stages of what we want it to look like and what the rules will be for it. It would be easy to add to the for sale section with the current 75rep rule. I am thinking it should be a little less than that. maybe its own section under the off topic section would work. We need to limit the chances that people will come here to dump links to their sites. The easiest way to do this would be to create a list of acceptable sites that we can deal with. Its going to be a long list I guess









Spooked
*


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

*UPDATE:::

It apears that we will have an official section in the future. We are still in the stages of what we want it to look like and what the rules will be for it. It would be easy to add to the for sale section with the current 75rep rule. I am thinking it should be a little less than that. maybe its own section under the off topic section would work. We need to limit the chances that people will come here to dump links to their sites. The easiest way to do this would be to create a list of acceptable sites that we can deal with. Its going to be a long list I guess









Spooked
*


Great stuff. Never thought about a spam dump. Where do you get those cat pics by the way?

:> LMAO










R


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

Great stuff. Never thought about a spam dump. Where do you get those cat pics by the way?

:> LMAO










R


I just do random searches with the word cat and something else. 
rock star cat came up with the current Avatar.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

*UPDATE:::

It apears that we will have an official section in the future. We are still in the stages of what we want it to look like and what the rules will be for it. It would be easy to add to the for sale section with the current 75rep rule. I am thinking it should be a little less than that. maybe its own section under the off topic section would work. We need to limit the chances that people will come here to dump links to their sites. The easiest way to do this would be to create a list of acceptable sites that we can deal with. Its going to be a long list I guess









Spooked
*


yeah i think a REP requirement would be the best way to moderate spammers...


----------



## sccr64472

Some cheap mid towers with side intake fans as low as $29.99. Also, some 50cfm 60mm fans for $8.99 or 3 for $22.50. If you're looking for quiet 80mm fans for a HTPC, they have some 21.8 db 80mm fans for $4.99

http://xoxide.com/saleitems.html


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Xoxide is having "Operation X" today. It's suppose to be a fairly large sale. I haven't checked it out yet, but post back if you see anything worth getting!


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevin_tsoi2000*

Xoxide is having "Operation X" today. It's suppose to be a fairly large sale. I haven't checked it out yet, but post back if you see anything worth getting!


There won't be time to post anything. Operation X can happen anytime between 9 and 10 pm EST. There are 3 grades of deals and the top deal will probably only last a matter of minutes. They've hinted that in the past, a complete Swiftech watercooling kit sold for $60







The top deal will only have a few units, so have your credit card in hand







I'll be watching and will post AFTER I finish my purchase


----------



## sccr64472

OMG! Hurry guys!!!!

http://xoxide.com/

Edit: Rofl, nevermind =P For those that didn't see, you could buy a Transformer tower case for $14, a Saitek Eclipse Gaming Keyboard for $10, and some UV lights for $1.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

OMG! Hurry guys!!!!

http://xoxide.com/

Edit: Rofl, nevermind =P For those that didn't see, you could buy a Transformer tower case for $14, a Saitek Eclipse Gaming Keyboard for $10, and some UV lights for $1.


did u buy anything?


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Universal_Person*

did u buy anything?


My friend Aaron picked up a Saitek Eclipse Keyboard. I was gonna pick one up for him, but he was online also.


----------



## sccr64472

Can we get a status update regarding this upcoming section?


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Status: We kinda lazy here at the OC.net directors lounge. The coffee machine is broken.

Just kidding. We are pretty busy with some other stuff at the moment. Please be patient. But please remind me from time to time. You can PM me personally to ask whats going on.

Thanks
Spooked


----------



## sccr64472

This isn't a "Red Alert" type pricing, but I've seen a lot of people interested in the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64. Newegg has it for $24.99 with free shipping at the moment.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
This isn't a "Red Alert" type pricing, but I've seen a lot of people interested in the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64. Newegg has it for $24.99 with free shipping at the moment.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125

I got mine for $20 shipped a few weeks ago. Sure, it was refurb but nothing was missing and it even had the paste and cap on the bottom.


----------



## sccr64472

Since a lot of people are getting new video cards, here's a great price on the new Zalman VF900 with *free shipping*! ($36.99)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118001


----------



## sccr64472

Here's an absolutely awesome blowout of older ATI and NVidia Silencers. They're closing them out for $9.99, except the model for the Nvidia 6800 is $14.99. Awesome pricing though for anyone with an older card. I just ordered one for a FX5900







Btw, in case you don't notice, there's 3 pages of sales.
http://svcompucycle.stores.yahoo.net...ce.html?page=1


----------



## kagaos

Wow keep these great deals coming!!


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

Here's an absolutely awesome blowout of older ATI and NVidia Silencers. They're closing them out for $9.99, except the model for the Nvidia 6800 is $14.99. Awesome pricing though for anyone with an older card. I just ordered one for a FX5900







Btw, in case you don't notice, there's 3 pages of sales.
http://svcompucycle.stores.yahoo.net...ce.html?page=1


Darn... too bad they don't have the ATI silencer 1. I would've gotten two of those.


----------



## sccr64472

I found a new site with an awesome clearance section







Take a look at the MP3 player for $24 and free shipping. If you click on the enlarged picture, you'll see that it's actually very small even though it looks large on the original page (you can see it's size compared to a quarter). Also, 80mm case fans for $1.99 with free shipping. They also have a pretty nice looking 12 in 1 card reader for $9.99 with free shipping. Headphones with a microphone for $3.99. Take a look....

http://www.buyaib.com/index.asp?Page...TS&Category=17


----------



## Chozart

You forgot the Angel Christmas Ornaments sccr









Nice find though


----------



## Fishie36

Wow, nice find here:
http://www.buyaib.com/index.asp?Page...OD&ProdID=7587


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
I found a new site with an awesome clearance section







Take a look at the MP3 player for $24 and free shipping. If you click on the enlarged picture, you'll see that it's actually very small even though it looks large on the original page (you can see it's size compared to a quarter). Also, 80mm case fans for $1.99 with free shipping. They also have a pretty nice looking 12 in 1 card reader for $9.99 with free shipping. Headphones with a microphone for $3.99. Take a look....

http://www.buyaib.com/index.asp?Page...TS&Category=17


Ok, the fact that this takes a memory card, shows up in windows as a regular drive. has an FM radio, and supports WMA makes it more than worth $25. I have a 256MB SD card here. This instantly became a 512MB player for $25. Nice find.


----------



## bentrinh

Bump, COME ON This is a great idea!


----------



## kagaos

I would post but I can't seem to find any good deals.


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
I found a new site with an awesome clearance section







Take a look at the MP3 player for $24 and free shipping. If you click on the enlarged picture, you'll see that it's actually very small even though it looks large on the original page (you can see it's size compared to a quarter). Also, 80mm case fans for $1.99 with free shipping. They also have a pretty nice looking 12 in 1 card reader for $9.99 with free shipping. Headphones with a microphone for $3.99. Take a look....

http://www.buyaib.com/index.asp?Page...TS&Category=17

Ok so I got one of those $24 MP3 players. I am pleasantly surprised. For $24 I got more features than I was expecting. The battery has a nice long life (3 hours on the mower and it didn't go down at all), flawless windows interface, will browse into folders so you can keep the music organized, earbuds are not half bad, and it comes with a protective cover. Throw in the fact it has a FM tuner and will allow you to record from the radio and you can see, this was more than worth it. If the deal is still around, grab one.


----------



## kagaos

Not sure if this can be posted on here, but it is easier than making a new thread, plus every one already knows this thread so here it is.
It's a 12" woofer. Pretty darn cheap. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-SWE-1242-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sleepy916

For sccr









Here at CompUSA after an instant rebate and a mail in rebate. I haven't seen it any cheaper yet so hopefully this helps someone. I have to resist myself in order to save up for something else.

http://www.compusa.com/products/prod...sic_Sound_Card


----------



## sccr64472

I've seen a few people wanting to purchase an Nvidia 7950, so here's an excellent savings on some Open Box 7950s for $475..
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=CC00663

P.S. I've ordered from MWave and been satisfied 100% with their service.


----------



## sccr64472

Some pretty good deals here.....

A black Thermaltake Matrix MidTower for $49 with 120mm intake and exhaust. Great setup for anyone looking for a quiet rig on the cheap! Looks like a very good buy and I love the screwless bays! It has a side intake, but I couldn't find out what size. From the pic, it looks like the side intake is an 80mm.
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA22441

A *Refurbished* Western Digital 16mb cached 250gb hard drive for $68 with 1 yr warranty.
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=AA48780

Here's a ViewSonic 37" LCD HDTV for $1249.
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA22594

Enjoy!


----------



## drummer4lifex

So has admin made a decision on this idea yet?


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*
So has admin made a decision on this idea yet?

Here's a quote from Spooked earlier in this thread...

"UPDATE:::

It apears that we will have an official section in the future. We are still in the stages of what we want it to look like and what the rules will be for it. It would be easy to add to the for sale section with the current 75rep rule. I am thinking it should be a little less than that. maybe its own section under the off topic section would work. We need to limit the chances that people will come here to dump links to their sites. The easiest way to do this would be to create a list of acceptable sites that we can deal with. Its going to be a long list I guess

Spooked"


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
Here's a quote from Spooked earlier in this thread...

"UPDATE:::

It apears that we will have an official section in the future. We are still in the stages of what we want it to look like and what the rules will be for it. It would be easy to add to the for sale section with the current 75rep rule. I am thinking it should be a little less than that. maybe its own section under the off topic section would work. We need to limit the chances that people will come here to dump links to their sites. The easiest way to do this would be to create a list of acceptable sites that we can deal with. Its going to be a long list I guess

Spooked"

That's gonna be awesome...heres one









A steal if you ask me

7 - Fan Controller

Especially for those who can drive to a tiger direct like me


----------



## The Duke

OEM 3700+ at ewiz
$118.45 plus shipping








*ADA3700DKA5CF
*
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=A64-3700CF

OEM 3000+ Venny
$73.91
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=A64-3000BW


----------



## Chozart

Wow.. that's an amazing one


----------



## lost

wow i want it!


----------



## Mr Pink57

http://www.provantage.com/arctic-acfzp64~7ARCT002.htm

Just ordered this Arctic Freezer 64 PRO. Good deal at $15.07 after shipping it was about $20. I can find no where else cheaper.

EDIT: These guys got this shipped to my house next day! The shipping was only $5 and it came from IL to MN I was pleasntly suprised by this and recommend them.

Also there is no returns, so you are gonna have to watch out.

pink


----------



## kagaos

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...CODE=WEM1162MH
OH YEAH BABY!


----------



## kagaos

OOH nother great one!!
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=LM19T&cpc=HPM

EDIT// And for you who want a cheapy solution to your 2.1 speakers...
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?Inv...-880&cpc=RECOM


----------



## legoman786

Hey if you guys can find a TTBT for like EXTREMELY CHEAP, no rebates, let me know.


----------



## kagaos

You can always get one here. There is always someone willing to sell their TTBT for cheap!


----------



## Mr Pink57

Newegg has a one day sale going on right now, the TT BT is 47.99 might also have free shipping not sure though.

pink


----------



## sandiegoskyline

x1900gt for 179 after rebate on newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814142068


----------



## Chozart

Pentium D 945 (retail box) for $167.89 + $9.28 UPS ground shipping on www.ewiz.com

That's a 3.4GHz CPU with 2x2GB cache! For those who cannot afford Conroe and stay Intel, this is a great deal! The D 945 is basically a D 950 stripped from the Virtualization Technology.
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=PD-945

And since we're at it, how about a OEM 3700+ (yes, it's the BN) for $96.82 + $9.28 UPS ground shipping. Also on ewiz.
http://www.ewiz.com/shopcart.php?additem=A64-3700BN


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57*
Newegg has a one day sale going on right now, the TT BT is 47.99 might also have free shipping not sure though.

pink

Make that $41.99 for a weekend sale! And free shipping!!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835106061


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&ih=001

found this on ebay think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## The Duke

OEM with no bells or wistles for $56
http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=SCCRESBAUD2ZS

Of this one for $70 with some bells








http://www.3gplaza.com/estore/contro...tails?id=50302
Not sure if either are what you are looking for overall!


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

http://www.3gplaza.com/estore/contro...tails?id=50302

Duke, is this for real? thats like an expensive card for only $70

edit: nvm I was thinking of the pro... still a good deal though.


----------



## born2killU

thats about right

they have never been too expencive

hell you can buy them in comp usa for that much


----------



## MustangPanda

80mm UV Fan Cathodes for .97.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...138&CatId=1460
It is also on TigerDirect.ca for 1.97.
If only the shipping was free.


----------



## Mr Pink57

http://www.pagecomputers.com/store/p...CCEC8B40E4C51F

Found this while hunting for one, I bought it for regular use no gaming. So far its the cheapest I have seen. And the red backlight version is $33.32 so not much difference.

pink


----------



## Sin100

wow i just seen this thread and grate idea, too bad nearly everyone on this site is American!! agg, lol.
Hope a section gets created, would be a nice touch, haven't seen it on any other forums before


----------



## legoman786

Newegg currently has the TTBT for $39.99!! Free s/h!!!


----------



## kagaos

http://www.campus111.com/game68.htm

Check it out. Looks pretty neat!


----------



## kagaos

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...-U-A3800-Rmain

Is that a steal or what?


----------



## Mr Pink57

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129154

What a deal, had I not bought a TT Armor...

pink


----------



## kagaos

Wow I wonder how dirt cheap newegg gets these for.


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kagaos*
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...-U-A3800-Rmain

Is that a steal or what?

Yeah that seems like a good deal but I'm wondering why I do not see a video card in the picture. It says X600 and I don't think that can be integrated.


----------



## BRISKbaby

$100 off at newegg, don't know if this has been posted before or not.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102163


----------



## legoman786

Newegg and Zipzoomfly and other major e-Tailers buy in mass bulk, more than what the richest enthusiast can afford.


----------



## legoman786

GUYS!! ZZF has the Zalman VF-900Cu for $36.50!























I just ordered me one!


----------



## sleepy916

I have seen this on more than one site I think but here is the one from Zipzoomfly. Rebate ends 8/8/06.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...=290236&ps=ho5


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

nice find!


----------



## Renegade5399

For all those socket A users in need of a good board:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-NF7-S-nvidi...QQcmdZViewItem

$45 + S&H for an Open Box NF7-S Ver 2.0. Good price for these hard to find boards. Seller has decent ratings. I just ordered 2 myself.

And for the IC7 fans:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-IC7-Intel-8...QQcmdZViewItem

$69 + S&H for Open Box IC7. Another hard to find mobo. My cousin just picked up one of these. Considering they are over $150 new, this isn't a bad deal.

I know these are both open box, but seller will back up the product. I contacted the seller and he replied quickly and answered all my questions about returns and warranties. I may get the IC7 also as I have some 478 chips just dying to get OC'ed.


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Has any more talking about making this it's own section been happening? I forget about this from time to time and it would be handy if it had it's own section, as I'm sure other members don't know about this thread either. Also, each item would be it's own thread, which means there could be talk about the item there, almost like a newegg type review thingy, but with inteligent people









Just wondering, and bumping the thread for people.


----------



## jigglylizard

Yes I was forgetting from time to time, so I subscribed to it.

It'd be nice if it was part of the forums for sales/wanted...


----------



## Sin100

Yea im still backing this idea up







and i think the majority of other members are too!


----------



## admin

We have just added the *Online Deals* forum.


----------



## jNSKkK

Brilliant idea!


----------



## Chozart

Linky broken... this will work:

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/

EDIT: guess it's me... weird


----------



## admin

What link do you get when you click? It works for me.


----------



## jNSKkK

Worked fine for me, too.


----------



## born2killU

same here


----------



## Chozart

Odd.... oh well, must be me... definately does not work for me. The URL shows as follows:

http://www.overclock.net/../online-deals/

and I get a "Page cannot be found error"

I'll edit my previous post since it seems to be only me.


----------



## admin

I have corrected it I think.







Please try again.

It seems you can copy and paste links using FF but they are only clickable using FF. Interesting.


----------



## Chozart

Yep..we're good now









And I agree...it's a good idea to have the new section !


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

w00t w00t, way to go admin. Start looking for the deals guys!!


----------



## jigglylizard

Yay, no more forgetting this thread exists! Thanks admin


----------



## Ropey

This thread can now be closed.

Thanks to the staff who listen and take our concerns to the administration we now have an expanded sales section.

R


----------



## Villainstone

probly already posted but I'm not reading 20 pages to find out lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136009


----------



## Sin100

Cool we have our own section now...


----------



## legoman786

PEOPLE!!! LOOK AT THIS!!

BT AT $40!!


----------



## Renegade5399

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/

Post it over there bro.


----------

